# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  AgroFórum estrena nuevo boletín de "Novedades"

## Bruno Cillóniz

Como lo informáramos hace un tiempo atrás, este 2014 teníamos pensado lanzar nuestro nuevo boletín electrónico de "Novedades", y hoy es el día en que este proyecto se hizo realidad. 
Este nuevo boletín -que les estará llegando una vez por semana-, busca poner al alcance de ustedes la información más valiosa que día a día se publica en AgroFórum, para que puedan utilizarla como herramienta en la toma decisiones que diariamente necesitan los hombres del campo y los agronegocios. 
Las noticias más leídas, los temas nuevos publicados en los foros, los temas más populares, los nuevos mensajes publicados en sus blogs, oportunidades comerciales, columnas de opinión, el video de la semana, entre otras novedades; son algunas de las cosas nuevas que encontrarán todas las semanas en esta nueva etapa de nuestro boletín de "Novedades".  
Esperamos que nuestro esfuerzo ayude a cumplir con el objetivo de AgroFórum de contribuir al desarrollo sostenible de la agricultura en el Perú y el resto del mundo, y que esta comunidad agropecuaria virtual siga creciendo como lo viene haciendo de la mano de ustedes, porque cuando se trata de redes sociales como ésta, "más es mejor"... Más información, más contactos, más oportunidades, más desarrollo.  *AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!*  :Wave:   *Ver Boletín*Temas similares: Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. Artículo: Nuevo fondo de inversiones mineras será una suerte de "Soat ambiental" "Auto-Guardado" en AgroFórum.pe

----------

